# AR calibers



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm thinking about getting an AR with a little more power than .223 for hogs & deer. Would like to keep the price and weight down below the AR10 .308 if possible and want something that isn't too expensive to shoot. Suggestions?


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

308 is the next cheapest I'd go with. x39 imo isn't reliable enough to cycle

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Ar15 in 6.5 Grendel. Maybe not the cheapest to shoot but a very good compromise for medium game.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

I shoot a 300BLK. Good round for hogs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonWayne (Jan 7, 2011)

6.8 is best non 308 caliber I've used

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Lucky said:


> I shoot a 300BLK. Good round for hogs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1

The cheapest, easiest , cheapest ammo and sub sonic ammo that cycles.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

im thinking that its just a barrel swap for 300


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

6.5 Grendel is the most capable, lightest recoiling, medium size game caliber on the planet. My woman shot two hogs with one shot.....at 300 yards! None of the others will come close to that. As cheap to shoot as any of the rest. Ammo readily available. The Grendel is the best performing you can get for the AR15.

6.8 is decent and has more muzzle velocity. The Grendel catches it within 100 yards. The 6.8 drops off bad maxing out at 300yards or so. The Grendel is still super sonic out to 1200 yards.

Grendel is good for anything in North America except Brown Bear and any of the African Plains game at any ethical hunting range.

All the others will have additional limits to the above.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Unless you are a long range shooter the 6.8 is the way to go. Most hunting situations in Texas are 250 yards and under in which the 6.8 is just a little bit better ballistically than the grendel. Once you exceed the 250-300 yard barrier the 6.5 has the better punch. The difference is basically negligible between the 6.8 and 6.5 at short ranges which make the grendel a better all around bullet for sure. However, the 6.8 ammo is just a tad bit cheaper and it is definitely more available than the Grendel. 

The 300 BO is the way to go if you are shooting subsonic and suppressed otherwise you just might as well stick with the 556 and shoot the Barnes TSX 70 grainers instead of 300 BO. 

It is definitely a toss up between the 6.8 and 6.5 both are perfect hunting rounds for Texas hunting with an AR. You have to decide what makes sense for you.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Look hard....6.8 has better ballistics under 100 yards only due to higher muzzle velocity....Grendel catches and surpasses in less than 100 yards....after that it's advantage Grendel in every imaginable way.

Look at the ammo shelves and try to find 6.8 only....you can't cuz Grendel will be right next to it for the same exact price per box. Always in stock at ammoseek.Com or gunbot.Com etc.....


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

sgrem said:


> 6.5 Grendel is the most capable, lightest recoiling, medium size game caliber on the planet. My woman shot two hogs with one shot.....at 300 yards! None of the others will come close to that. As cheap to shoot as any of the rest. Ammo readily available. The Grendel is the best performing you can get for the AR15.
> 
> 6.8 is decent and has more muzzle velocity. The Grendel catches it within 100 yards. The 6.8 drops off bad maxing out at 300yards or so. The Grendel is still super sonic out to 1200 yards.
> 
> ...


So it would be a sufficient round for elk? What is the furthest kill shot you would take with that round?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Mark Larue (of Larue tactical) shot an elk with a Grendel at 405 yards.....

Any ethical hunting range.

Like I said my woman killed two hogs with one shot of the Grendel at over 300 yards. Pass thru on both right thru the boiler room.

More moose have been taken with a 6.5 Swedish than likely all other calibers combined so you know the sectional density and ballistic coefficients are adequate for the 6.5 caliber bullets of proper hunting construction.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

sgrem said:


> Look hard....6.8 has better ballistics under 100 yards only due to higher muzzle velocity....Grendel catches and surpasses in less than 100 yards....after that it's advantage Grendel in every imaginable way.
> 
> Look at the ammo shelves and try to find 6.8 only....you can't cuz Grendel will be right next to it for the same exact price per box. Always in stock at ammoseek.Com or gunbot.Com etc.....


I see way more 6.8 than 6.5. I just checked 4 or 5 places like Midway Ammo.com and a few others and every one of them had 2 to 3 times the selection of 6.8 over 6.5. Sure it is in Stock but if you only have 3 types of bullets to choose from then that sux!!! I would rather have 10 to 12 choices not just a few. In that sense the 6.8 has a plus on the Grendel.

You are absolutely right the 6.8 is better at 100 yards and under and it is a very negligible difference at under 200 yards. Once you start reaching 400 yards then the 6.5 really outshines the 6.8. Like I said before the 6.5 is the better all around cartridge!!! and if you reload yourself and have the need to shoot over 300 to 400 yards I recommend it. But I do not recommend it if you do not reload because ammo availability sux. And if you have old eyes like me you cant see over 100 yards anyways. I wonder what the OP at age 70 is looking for in shooting distances?

I didnt mean to step on your toes or disagree with you on your favorite caliber I was just trying to give some clarity to the OP about the different styles of calibers for AR's. Thank you for correcting me on the yardages it had been awhile since I had looked at a chart for the 2 and I was just going off memory.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Most of my shots would be 75-150 yds and certainly more hogs than deer. I see AR-15 .223/5.56 for less than $600. What should I expect to pay for a decent AR-15 in .300 Blackout, 6.5 Grendal, or 6.8? All three of those calibers seem to be kinda what I'm looking for. I don't need another rifle but just want one since AR prices are down.


----------



## texas bohunk (Dec 10, 2010)

I have a 6.8 SPC, love it!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

tec said:


> Most of my shots would be 75-150 yds and certainly more hogs than deer. I see AR-15 .223/5.56 for less than $600. What should I expect to pay for a decent AR-15 in .300 Blackout, 6.5 Grendal, or 6.8? All three of those calibers seem to be kinda what I'm looking for. I don't need another rifle but just want one since AR prices are down.


You can buy a complete .300 blkout upper with free float hand guard from Palmetto State Armory for around $280, bolt carrier group and charging handle for $100, and complete lower for $160. You can have a complete rifle for under $600. I have put together several of these in different calibers and all perform flawlessly. You can get 7.62x39 as well. I don't think they offer the other 2 calibers.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I was a few dollars off on my previous post. I think the .300 blkout upper with free float hand guard was actually $360; not $280. $280 was for the complete non free floated 5.56. It is out of stock right now, but they do sell 6.8 uppers as well.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I would rather buy a complete rifle already put together by someone who knew what they were doing.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

tec said:


> I would rather buy a complete rifle already put together by someone who knew what they were doing.


What's the budget?


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I would like to be around $1K plus or minus a few hundred. Then I'll need a scope due to the old eyes mentioned above.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I'd shy away from the blackout....compare the 223,6.8 .308 and the black out.... the 6.8spc is the way to go.
I know sgrem is in love with his Grendel and for good reason. I looked at them cuz of his persistence on the round. I went with a rock river x1 in 6.8. I've shot hogs deer and a ram with it..all dropped in their tracks.
My furthest shot is about 300 yards with it tho.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

If you reload, then cost per round is minimized. If you are buying off the shelf, then 6.8 and 6.5 will hurt your feelings if you shoot a lot. 300blk is getting a lot more common and the prices are coming down. It really depends on what you want to do with your AR. You can get AR'S in a bunch of calibers like 243, 7-08, 762-39 and all the other rounds discussed above.


----------



## mlw85547 (Nov 2, 2015)

I was torn between the 6.5 grendel and 6.8 spc. In the end I chose the 6.5 because of the wolf steel (.24-.28 per rd). I ordered 1k rounds from SG ammo for just under 300 shipped. I mostly shoot Hornady SST out of it, but I like to have 1k rds of ammo per rifle just in reserve and the wolf fit the bill. The wolf ammo definitely isn't as accurate, but good enough for 100 yrd and no noticeable POI shift from my hornady zero with iron sights.

The 6.8 is a great round too and for my purposes, would fit the bill as well. Nice thing, with 6.8, is ammo seems to be more readily available in stores. Normally at academy I see 4-5 different varieties of 6.8 and hornady is all I really see for 6.5. Honestly though, once I sight a gun in for a particular loading, I prefer to shoot that exclusively and I have not had a hard time finding the 6.5 SST on the shelf in stores.


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

Bird said:


> If you reload, then cost per round is minimized. If you are buying off the shelf, then 6.8 and 6.5 will hurt your feelings if you shoot a lot. 300blk is getting a lot more common and the prices are coming down. It really depends on what you want to do with your AR. You can get AR'S in a bunch of calibers like 243, 7-08, 762-39 and all the other rounds discussed above.


i've bought american eagle 6.8 for 50 c a round. not as cheap as 223 but not terrible


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I bought that American Eagle 6.8 SPC for 50 cents/round from PSA. It shot 4" groups but given the brass was good for reload I cannot complain.


----------



## Merc (Jun 28, 2012)

Bison Armory is where I've done my last 3 6.8 builds from. Just bought a complete upper for around $750 because I won't have enough time to build one this R&R.

Uncle has been shooting the 6.8 I built for him 5years ago and won't hunt with anything else in Texas. The last build was for my aunt since she liked shooting his so much. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin Kellner (Feb 21, 2011)

tec, I sent you a PM.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a couple in 223 and one in 308. Personally, I can't imagine why I would need an AR in any other calibers. 

If I am going to shoot further than 300 yds, I prefer a bolt gun anyway. Most ARs are hard pressed to shoot better than MOA, but I do know that some with special barrels can/do. Given that, long range shooting at animal sized targets are pretty much ruled out for ethical shots with a MOA rifle. 

IMO, the 308 is an awesome all around caliber, but not really special in any one category. I will use mine for hog, possibly meat hunting for deer and SHTF rifle should I ever need it. To me the "military style" calibers/bullets (5.56/223 and 7.62x51/308) are the cheapest and easiest to find almost anywhere.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

No doubt RB the 308 is an awesome round in the AR10 but I want an AR15 because it has less weight and cost. I just want a little more power than the .223 so I'm looking at the 6.5, 6.8, and .300 Blackout. I like the 6.5 Grendel ballistics but ammo availability may be a problem.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

tec said:


> No doubt RB the 308 is an awesome round in the AR10 but I want an AR15 because it has less weight and cost. I just want a little more power than the .223 so I'm looking at the 6.5, 6.8, and .300 Blackout. I like the 6.5 Grendel ballistics but ammo availability may be a problem.


Unless I am wrong, only the 223 (and probably 300 BO since it is based on the 223 brass) is classified as an "AR-15". All of the other calibers you called out are considered the AR-10 models, just different caliber bullets, but I could easily be wrong about that nomenclature. If I am correct, all of the other calibers will weigh approximately the same as the other, all other things being equal. I know that the bolt face on all of those calibers, are 308 size, so all the same bolts, etc. Pretty sure that all of the magazines are the same size also.


----------



## Merc (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah, you are wrong. AR-10 uses a larger magazine well. All the listed calibers fit a standard AR-15 mag well, therefore are AR-15.

I don't know 6.5 Grendel, but 6.8 will need a new bolt and magazine followers, as well as obviously a new barrel.

The 300BO uses the same bolt and magazines as .223 but obviously a new barrel.



RB II said:


> Unless I am wrong, only the 223 (and probably 300 BO since it is based on the 223 brass) is classified as an "AR-15". All of the other calibers you called out are considered the AR-10 models, just different caliber bullets, but I could easily be wrong about that nomenclature. If I am correct, all of the other calibers will weigh approximately the same as the other, all other things being equal. I know that the bolt face on all of those calibers, are 308 size, so all the same bolts, etc. Pretty sure that all of the magazines are the same size also.


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Merc said:


> Yeah, you are wrong. AR-10 uses a larger magazine well. All the listed calibers fit a standard AR-15 mag well, therefore are AR-15.
> 
> I don't know 6.5 Grendel, but 6.8 will need a new bolt and magazine followers, as well as obviously a new barrel.
> 
> ...


The Grendel requires a new bolt and followers as well.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Instead of buying another complete gun I just bought an upper for my AR556. Why spend the money on another lower when my lower has a geiselle in it already and I dont have to get used to anything. 300 BO is the cheapest to buy and 6.8s and 6.5s are very comparable in price.

I just swap over my 556 upper when I want it. I keep a dedicated scope on each upper.

I went through this same dilemma on a good hunting caliber for my AR since 556 just is not a true hunting round.

Availability of ammo was the number one reason I picked 6.8 over 6.5 but I know I will never shoot over 150-200 yards also. 

I never even considered 300 bo. just not a sexy caliber and my 556 is just as lethal with the proper bullet 

that is why I chose 6.8 over 6.5


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Not sure where yall buy ammo but I have never seen 6.8 when 6.5 wasn't sitting right next to it.

If you are talking about variety of different factory loads I can see that. But I'm not a big variety guy. I find what works and stick to it. I've been lucky in that the most popular factory offerings (regular stocking items in the big box stores) have always shot very well for me so no nred to explore more.

When I got my Grendel about 5 years ago my brother and Dad both said the ammo claim. I have since looked almost every time I am in the box stores and have never not seen it available. Ever....


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Buy an upper, in 6.8 or 6.5 grendel....

...OR

buy good 223 hunting ammo, and you won't be undergunned for any deer or hogs in Texas. By good, I mean anything loaded with a Barnes TSX, 60gr nosler partition, or similar.

https://www.senderoammo.com/ This guy will load you the best ammo that you have ever shot, with premium components, and will even do load development on your rifle. Cheaper than buying a new gun.

Or, you can buy factory ammo from Barnes or from ASYM (https://asymammo.com/shop-ammo/rifle-ammunition/223-ammo/sdx-barrierhunting-70-gr-barnes-tsx/), and watch the .223 turn into something capable of stopping anything native to Texas.

All that said, if you just want a new gun, then get after it. I've never, ever felt undergunned with a properly loaded .223/5.56.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Merc said:


> Yeah, you are wrong. AR-10 uses a larger magazine well. All the listed calibers fit a standard AR-15 mag well, therefore are AR-15.
> 
> I don't know 6.5 Grendel, but 6.8 will need a new bolt and magazine followers, as well as obviously a new barrel.
> 
> ...


Learn something new every day. I had an AR in 260 Remington. Pretty sure it was an AR10 platform. Obviously, I don't really know anything about the new AR styled calibers.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Two days ago Academy had one type of 6.8 ammo but no 6.5. WalMart had neither.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

tec said:


> Two days ago Academy had one type of 6.8 ammo but no 6.5. WalMart had neither.


But everybody carries .308 ammo . Maybe the op should look at a Dpms GII or a mp10. They aren't overly heavy.


----------



## Merc (Jun 28, 2012)

RB II said:


> Learn something new every day. I had an AR in 260 Remington. Pretty sure it was an AR10 platform. Obviously, I don't really know anything about the new AR styled calibers.


That 260 is an AR-10. Those rounds are too long to fit in a 15 mag well.

OP, if you already have an AR in .223. Your least expensive option is a second upper. I would recommend 6.8 from everything you've mentioned.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I do not currently own an AR15 and with the prices dropping this seems like a good time to get one. The .223 caliber is good for SHTF and paper punching but I want to hunt with mine and prefer a little more power while staying with the AR15 platform due to less weight, recoil, and cost.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

http://www.sportsmansoutdoorsuperstore.com/products2.cfm/ID/165308

how bout this


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

6.5 ammo all day long and as cheap as .23 cents a round. http://www.gunbot.net/ammo/rifle/65grendel/

I don't think it matters 6.8 or 6.5 both will work and at the end of the day its all about shot placement. I built a 6.5 for my 9yo girl and she has killed a hog and a doe with it no problems neither one ran off. We target practice with the cheap wolf ammo and hunt with the Hornady SST's.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

RB II said:


> Learn something new every day. I had an AR in 260 Remington. Pretty sure it was an AR10 platform. Obviously, I don't really know anything about the new AR styled calibers.


As I remember, the .260 is a necked down .308: a lot of the available rounds for that AR-10 platform are similar; 7mm-08, .338, etc..

Back to the 6.8, there's a lot of variance "inside" that clambering, probably wrapped around the three different chamber designs involved here; I've got a 6.8 ARP barrel on a gun I built that, by design, really won't eat anything but the hotter hornady rounds; try running some of your lower end stuff through it, and it won't cycle. I talked to the guy that's runs ARP about it, and he basically said he ships them like that, and if you want to run lighter rounds, open up the gas port. With the larger gas port, you then may need an adjustable gas block to "throttle back" the hotter rounds, or the gun may be overgassed.


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

tec said:


> I do not currently own an AR15 and with the prices dropping this seems like a good time to get one. The .223 caliber is good for SHTF and paper punching but I want to hunt with mine and prefer a little more power while staying with the AR15 platform due to less weight, recoil, and cost.


i think 6.8 or 6.5 grendel will be fine for what you want, basically just pick one.

as mentioned above, buy an extra bolt carrier group and 223 upper and you have a good bug out gun if needed.

my 6.8 does kick a bit but i also have a SBR so i'm sure that's not helping matters any. it's not terrible, just noticeable compared to 223/556

i too used bison armory but only for the barrel, no complaints so far on it. i thought about buying a complete upper but they were/are using troy components on it and i refuse to support them.


----------

